# Great forums



## hellenic80 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi there guys and ladies, i am Peter, 29 yrs and I thought I'd introduce myself after lurking around for a few weeks!

Great place you have here, I'm glad to have joined after all this tiime 

See you around!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard buddy


----------

